# Any bad plants?



## candiikiss3z8 (Feb 27, 2006)

Are there any plants that are bad for certain kinds of fish?

I currrently have a plant called Dracaena Variegatus. In my tank I have one snail and 5 neon tetras. The package for the plant also says 'snail free' on it, does that mean there are no snails in the package or that they shouldn't live with snails?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

avoid any plant with red or white in it-dodgy dealers will palm them off as aquatic-90% are not


----------



## candiikiss3z8 (Feb 27, 2006)

ok thanks. mine is all green so hopefully its all good then


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Snail-free meaning there aren't any snails on it. Snails are a big problem; a lot of times they hide on plants and breed like crazy until they almost take over your tank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants in the Dracaena family are not aquatic.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hmm.. but maybe they could tolerate aquatic conditions....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They will live.....a short time (maybe a month) before they start to rot.


----------

